# goat people in my neighborhood



## elkarcher (Nov 11, 2012)

hi I am looking in to getting in to the goat packing for my hunting trips. I live in north spokane is there some goat packers (camping or for hunting) in my neighborhood.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy Elk, 

Think we chatted over emails. Dave from Trinity Pack Goats. Welcome to the forums  You might wanna to post under a better topic to get more reads. Peace


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello elkarcher I live just out side of Coeur d'Alene. We archery elk hunt with our 3 Oberhasli goats. We have a good time. Here is a picture of our portable goat set up in the hills out side of Bonners Ferry on our moose hunt last week. It rained for 4 days.


----------

